# Golf shoes as walking shoes - OK?



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw that golflocker.com has great looking footjoy golf shoes on sale for $40 ... these look more sleeker than the usual nike/new balance/adidas shoes we see at the same price. So I was wondering if it is OK to use spikeless golf shoes as regular day-to-day walking shoes?

old pic: https://www.golflocker.com/images/items/Spikeless_Shoes-Men/full/FootJoy/2009/56803-f.jpg

Oops, linked the wrong pic ... sorry folks:


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I was worried about you, srivats. 

Much, much better looking!

JB


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

That's a strange-looking shoe. Golf has become rather rococo, I suppose.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

^ Right on, JB. I'd take a pair of simple, straightforward tennis shoes over those any day. Heck, surely you can find some decent rubber-soled pennies for a comparable price.

As to your actual question, I'm sure it's fine in theory to wear spikeless golf shoes as walking shoes, though they may very well wear down more quickly than others. I'd just opt for something that looked better. In this case, I don't think "sleeker" is better. At all.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

No offense, Srivats, and those shoes do not look any more offensive than many "walking" shoes by New Balance, Ecco, etc. But, the fact that those could pass for golf shoes makes one realize how dramatically the styling of golf shoes has changed (and not for the better).

As for wearing golf shoes as walking shoes, the only place that I've seen it done is at PGA events.


----------



## RobSweet (May 11, 2009)

Not a fan of the shoes, they look quite comfy though. 

I suppose the answer to the original question depends on how the spikes attach, if they are the traditional screw fit you may find that they become quite uncomfortable where the screw fitting is in the sole, plus you may make an annoying noise when you walk across hard surfaces. The balance of the shoe may be thrown off and they were probably made to feel comfortable on a soft surface (grass) and might not handle that well away from the course.

Rob.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Joe Tradly said:


> I'm sorry, where's the good looking golf shoe?


Oops, that was the wrong shoe ... have edited my post now.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sure! Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I like the saddle shoe posted.

Could you provide a link? I do not see any for $40. 

Thanks.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

OK, you're off the hook now. Those look fine. A little dull for my tastes, but fine.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Tom Buchanan said:


> I like the saddle shoe posted.
> 
> Could you provide a link? I do not see any for $40.
> 
> Thanks.


https://www.golflocker.com/spikeless-golf-shoes.html

They were available as closeouts for $40 today morning, now they are gone :icon_headagainstwal:


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Now that was quite an exercise, wasn't it?:icon_smile:


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

The saddle shoes are a lot nicer than the ones that originally were displayed in the thread. I would wear those around w/out golf spikes. BTW, most golf shoes basically are just turf shoes if you unscrew the soft spikes.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

For about a year back at the beginning of the decade, I wore saddle-style golf shoes (black shoe, brown saddle) with street clothes several times a week. I just took the spikes out of mine and wore them everywhere. They were so comfortable! Those spikeless numbers look even better.


----------

